# Some questions for your fursona



## Lumineer (Nov 24, 2021)

These are just some questions that you can answer about your fursona. I just want to see everyone's answers.

1. What gets your fursona through the day?

2. What is your fursona's greatest fear?

3. What makes your fursona happy and why?

4. What is the most traumatic thing, if any, that your fursona has gone through?

5. There's a zombie apocalypse! Did your fursona survive? Or if they didn't, how long did they survive for and how did they die?

6. How do strangers perceive your fursona upon first meeting them?

7. How would close friends to your fursona, if any, describe them?

8. If your fursona was a song or had a song to represent them, what would it be?

9. If your fursona was an object, any object, what would it be and why? 
Ex. If my fursona Lumineer would be an object, he would be a gear because he is very steampunk and builds all the time.

10. Lastly, a simple one, what is your fursona species?


----------



## Mambi (Nov 24, 2021)

Lumineer said:


> These are just some questions that you can answer about your fursona. I just want to see everyone's answers.
> 
> 1. What gets your fursona through the day?
> 
> ...



1. Love of nature, zest for life and a desire to explore, and the occasional catnip treat. 

2. To accidentally hurt someone seriously. (he has bad trauma relating to accidental mass death in the past relating to Atlantis and it haunt him)

3. See #1, no further explanation needed. 

4. See #2. 

5. Hell yeah, my portal ability would make avoiding zombies a snap, and I can always just return to my realm at any moment. 

6. Confusion usually. 

7. Same as 6, though they'd see he's got a happy joyful playful spirit. 

8. "everybody wants to be a cat", by Dimie Cat

9. A flower because it brings joy and colour to others. 

10. Feline, bipedal.


----------



## Raever (Nov 24, 2021)

Heck yeah, I'll jump on this.
EDIT: changed on 12/14/2022 to reflect new Sona

1. What gets your fursona through the day?

*Coffee and spite.*

2. What is your fursona's greatest fear?

*Dying without something worth living for.*

3. What makes your fursona happy and why?

_*Calm rainy days without anything planned.
Relaxation is an optional task she really partakes in.*_

4. What is the most traumatic thing, if any, that your fursona has gone through?

*Adapting to normal life after so many years on the run.*

5. There's a zombie apocalypse! Did your fursona survive? Or if they didn't, how long did they survive for and how did they die?

*She'd likely pull a Marisha and chain them down for her benefit.*

6. How do strangers perceive your fursona upon first meeting them?

*Rude and elitist.*

7. How would close friends to your fursona, if any, describe them?

*Sweet and patient.*

8. If your fursona was a song or had a song to represent them, what would it be?

_*Thin*_* by DBMK*

9. If your fursona was an object, any object, what would it be and why?

*An obsidian arrow; fragile but cool looking.*

10. Lastly, a simple one, what is your fursona species?

_*Deer. Mostly.*_


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 24, 2021)

Raever said:


> Heck yeah, I'll jump on this.
> 
> *1. What gets your fursona through the day?*
> 
> ...


I love the attention to detail! Your fursona seems pretty badazz.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 24, 2021)

Lumineer said:


> These are just some questions that you can answer about your fursona. I just want to see everyone's answers.
> 
> 1. What gets your fursona through the day?
> 
> ...


1. A mixture of spite and having nothing better to do than keep on.
2. Unwanted attention.
3. Things going better than expected.
4. Would rather not talk about that.
5. He likes his odds.
6. Dunno, not really inclined to ask them.
7. Bitter, angry asshole who has his moments.
8. 



9. A half-empty glass of water.
10. Based on Puma concolor.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 24, 2021)

_*1. What gets your fursona through the day?*_
No day can be that awful if he can make someone laugh, but Marius loves the opportunity to learn new things every day.  Also sushi.

*2. What is your fursona's greatest fear?*
Embarrassing himself him public.

*3. What makes your fursona happy and why?*
Good food, swimming, hanging out on the beach.  It's low stress and relaxing.

*4. What is the most traumatic thing, if any, that your fursona has gone through?*
I have to skip this one because spoilers.

*5. There's a zombie apocalypse! Did your fursona survive? Or if they didn't, how long did they survive for and how did they die?*
Yes, he'd survive. He probably caused it, too.  Accidentally, of course.
*
6. How do strangers perceive your fursona upon first meeting them?*
"What an odd, little bird."

*7. How would close friends to your fursona, if any, describe them?*
"He's an odd, little bird."

*8. If your fursona was a song or had a song to represent them, what would it be?*
Maybe "To They Sky" by Owl City.

*9. If your fursona was an object, any object, what would it be and why?*
A pillow because he's soft and comfy.

*10. Lastly, a simple one, what is your fursona species?*
_Mergus serrator_, the red-breasted merganser (duck)


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Nov 26, 2021)

1. Food

2. Invasion, as in villages burning and innocents taken for slaves. 

3.friends because he's a jolly fellow and loves his friends 

4. Seeing a village burn to the ground

5. Survived simply by running

6. Weird, vore centric 

7. Big. Happy, helpful taur 

8. Touch the sky from brave

9. Cauldron cuz food goes in it

10. Wolf/husky taur


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Nov 26, 2021)

1. Energy drinks. Nothing better than starting your day with crack in a can
2. He has many fears, but perhaps the worst is either vulnerability or failure
3. Few things make him happier than being able to share his interests. He's VERY enthusiastic about biomechanics 
4. Finding his former partner dead is definitely one of the worst blows to him, especially under the circumstances he found her
5. With his wit, resourcefulness, and adeptness with small weapons and first aid, he would survive for a while, but his solitary lifestyle would be the death of him with nobody around to help him if he needed it. I would give it at least several months
6. Most see him as aloof and cynical, and find it hard to get a beat on him. It might take a lifetime to see the gentler side of him unless you're truly special to him
7. Close friends? Don't make me laugh =v= But seriously: the one or two childhood friends he knew might describe him as closed-off and insecure, but talented, thoughtful, and gentler than he gives himself credit for
8. Wonderful Life by Bring Me The Horizon:




9. That's a tough one, but probably a Swiss army knife: versatile, reliable (granted you don't lose it), and cheap if you find it in the right place
10. Bells phase lace monitor


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Nov 26, 2021)

*1. What gets your fursona through the day?*
Belief, literally, she needs it to survive! Not easy in a world where you're surrounded by the (mostly) closed-minded.

*2. What is your fursona's greatest fear?*
Fire! She is *_ridiculously_* flammable.

*3. What makes your fursona happy and why?*
Making other people happy is what makes her happy. It's another part of what she needs to get through the day really. Within reason, mind you. She has principles.

*4. What is the most traumatic thing, if any, that your fursona has gone through?*
Getting old, being sure that her imagination has dried up, and has been immobile and nigh inanimate as a result.

*5. There's a zombie apocalypse! Did your fursona survive? Or if they didn't, how long did they survive for and how did they die?*
Zombies wouldn't be interested in her, she's got no brainzzzzz or flesh to eat.

*6. How do strangers perceive your fursona upon first meeting them?*
Depends on the age! (Mind you, with kids it was also more favorable in the past, kids these days don't have any respect for anything!)

*7. How would close friends to your fursona, if any, describe them?*
Terribly, terribly insecure. She chews on her own tail a lot.

*8. If your fursona was a song or had a song to represent them, what would it be?*




 .... *So very this*  

*9. If your fursona was an object, any object, what would it be and why?*
She technically is already an object, but if having to choose another object? Then... um... a... book! Just cuz she likes books and isn't a very deep thinker. It would probably be the first thing on her mind. 

*10. Lastly, a simple one, what is your fursona species?*
Opinicus for the most part! 'One third dragon, one third birb, one third doggo, and one third another birb.' (Math be damned!)


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 26, 2021)

*1. What gets your fursona through the day?*
Stephanie - Learning! She loves to read about all kinds of topics, to see what cool things are out there in the world!
Iza - Copious amounts of alcohol
Constantine - R A G E and probably a healthy amount of stolen medication
Zalifa - A combination of narcissism, and the prospect of acting in something entertaining
Ozzie - Existential Dread
Victoria - A sense of responsibility for the community. She's got considerable local authority, even if it is informal.
Roxanne - Adrenaline and energy drinks

*2. What is your fursona's greatest fear?*
Stephanie - Probably heights. 
Iza - Constantine
Constantine - I'm not sure he's sane enough to have fear anymore
Zalifa - Falling from fame, and returning to the impoverished lifestyle they grew up with
Ozzie - Death. More specifically, dying without anyone close to him
Victoria - Her predecessor. He went missing after she overthrew him and tried to kill him.
Roxanne - being perceived by her peers as weak and cowardly
*
3. What makes your fursona happy and why?*
Stephanie - BOOKS. She might not ever end up reading them but she HAS TO BUY THEM. She's a huge bookworm.
Iza  - Loud music, bright lights; the party life. She grew up in a cramped, dark environment, with constant abuse. The opposite makes her feel safe.
Constantine - Boats, the ocean. He enlisted in the navy right out of high school, and hasn't looked back since. For the worse, arguably
Zalifa - M O N E Y (see above). Also acting. They're extremely passionate about their work
Ozzie - Celery. Very crunchy. Good for his teeth.
Victoria - Jewellery. Makes her feel important.
Roxanne - Gym work, finishing car repairs. The former ties into her obsession with dominance, and the latter is more of a hobby. She's also into the same stuff as Iza, but more as an excuse to act like a crass asshole with less accountability.

*4. What is the most traumatic thing, if any, that your fursona has gone through?*
Stephanie - Parents had a messy divorce. They're still assholes to each other
Iza - Literally raised in slavery. She was homeless for some time in her early teens after escaping
Constantine - He's missing half his face so that's gotta be up there. Also his arm. And his leg. Emotionally though? Probably the surrender of his government to rebels when he was active in the civil war. He went rogue afterwards
Zalifa - Extremely impoverished childhood
Ozzie - Haven't decided exactly, but someone he was close to definitely died. 
Victoria - She was effectively a status trophy when she first joined the criminal organisation she eventually came to lead. Doesn't strike me as the kind of thing she'd like very much.
Roxanne - Honestly, she's had a pretty comfortable life. She might've had a few rough fights - she did get into underground wrestling for a while.

*5. There's a zombie apocalypse! Did your fursona survive? Or if they didn't, how long did they survive for and how did they die?*
Stephanie - Oh she's absolutely dead
Iza - PTSD says yeah you're dead too. She's not bad at sneaking around though
Constantine - I mean, he already looks like a zombie sooooooooooo
Zalifa - Bet they're that one dumbass that inexplicably survives forever
Ozzie - He's a gentle giant, but I think he'd be ready to rip and tear if needed
Victoria  - Watch her rebuild society with her as a monarch. It's gonna happen. Also she eats bones so she's gonna have a lot of food lying around.
Roxanne - Same as Ozzie, except she's already up for beating the shit out of Zombies. She might be a tad too overconfident though, tbh.
*
6. How do strangers perceive your fursona upon first meeting them?*
Stephanie - "Shy but prone to overexplaining stuff she's interested in"
Iza - "Small, but she makes up with it in noise. Also I'm pretty sure she stole my wallet"
Constantine - "DEAR GOD GET HIM AWAY FROM ME"
Zalifa - "This guy is EXHAUSTING to spend time around holy shit where do they get the energy from"
Ozzie - "Seems kinda sad. Looks scary. Seems polite though"
Victoria - "Very fancy. Looks could kill though"
Roxanne - "Smells funky, kinda rude. Don't tell her I said that though, she looks like she could punch through walls"

*7. How would close friends to your fursona, if any, describe them?*
Stephanie - "Easily excited and distracted, very studious"
Iza - "Always down for a good time. Emotionally distant though"
Constantine - "_*Incoherent pirate speak, possibly about how he's actually a nice guy if you've known him long enough*_"
Zalifa - "Extremely positive, hard to get a read on though. May just be character acting"
Ozzie - "Distant yet sincere. A comforting presence"
Victoria - "Very smart, don't cross her"
Roxanne - "Absolute bro, keeps telling me to work out though"

*8. If your fursona was a song or had a song to represent them, what would it be?*
Honestly not exactly sure for any of them
Constantine gets something by Alestorm though
Zalifa also vaguely reminds me of some P@TD songs, despite being visually modelled after one of Bowie's personas.

*9. If your fursona was an object, any object, what would it be and why? *
Stephanie - Book
Iza - Probably her leather jacket
Constantine - Driftwood
Zalifa - Neon light
Ozzie - Not sure tbh
Victoria - Tiara
Roxanne - Dumbell

*10. Lastly, a simple one, what is your fursona species?*
Stephanie - Carpathian Lynx (Lynx Lynx Carpathicus)
Iza - Oncilla (Leopardus Tigrinus) (Melanistic Variant)
Constantine - Brown Hyena (Parahyaena Brunnea)
Zalifa - Red Ruffed Lemur (Varecia Rubra)
Ozzie - Marsupial Lion (Thylacoleo Carnifex)
Victoria - Bearded Vulture (Gyptaeus Barbatus)
Roxanne - Spotted Hyena (Crocuta Crocuta)


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 28, 2021)

*1. What gets your fursona through the day?*
Bugs

*2. What is your fursona's greatest fear?*
Salt

*3. What makes your fursona happy and why?*
Friends. I think it's self-explanatory

*4. What is the most traumatic thing, if any, that your fursona has gone through?*
Being killed with fire and lava by a random drox. But not without haunting their dreams as a ghost

*5. There's a zombie apocalypse! Did your fursona survive? Or if they didn't, how long did they survive for and how did they die?*
Eating bugs forever in the bunker

*6. How do strangers perceive your fursona upon first meeting them?*
Random annoying thing

*7. How would close friends to your fursona, if any, describe them?*
Random lovely thing

*8. If your fursona was a song or had a song to represent them, what would it be?*








						Xia Yu by Guifrog
					

Guifrog's main theme. It was inspired on the rain.. . This track is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 4.0 International ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




*9. If your fursona was an object, any object, what would it be and why?*





Because of the randomness

*10. Lastly, a simple one, what is your fursona species?*
Blue Poison Anthro Frog


----------



## Rimna (Nov 28, 2021)

*1. What gets your fursona through the day?*
Nothing in particular, he doesn't think about it. He owns and runs a few businesses, so there are people who depend on him for their livelihoods, and he doesn't want to just abandon everything. That's a good reason to go through the day - to make sure that things are running smoothly and his employees feel comfortable working for him.

*2. What is your fursona's greatest fear?*
Snow and icy-cold water. He is mortified by the thought of getting trapped in snow, or falling through ice in a lake, and freezing to death slowly.

*3. What makes your fursona happy and why?*
Rimna is happy when he's with his husband. Especially when the two of them go to a secluded tropical island and lay in a hammock on the beach, enjoying cool refreshing fuirty drinks.

*4. What is the most traumatic thing, if any, that your fursona has gone through?*
When he got caught by drug traffickers who tied him up, gave him the beating of his life and cut his face with a knife.

*5. There's a zombie apocalypse! Did your fursona survive? Or if they didn't, how long did they survive for and how did they die?*
Rimna is likely to survive for a very, very long time. He's expert at it. If he dies, it's probably going to be of malnutrition, infection or exposure to the elements.

*6. How do strangers perceive your fursona upon first meeting them?*
Arrogant

*7. How would close friends to your fursona, if any, describe them?*
Generous, but he mostly does whatever he wants.

*8. If your fursona was a song or had a song to represent them, what would it be?*





*9. If your fursona was an object, any object, what would it be and why? *
Tactical knife. He used to be an assassin.

*10. Lastly, a simple one, what is your fursona species?*
Generic anthro monkey.


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 28, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> *1. What gets your fursona through the day?*
> Bugs
> 
> *2. What is your fursona's greatest fear?*
> ...


Aw, I love frogs!! I've never seen one as a fursona though, especially a Blue Poison Anthro frog.


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 28, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> *1. What gets your fursona through the day?*
> Stephanie - Learning! She loves to read about all kinds of topics, to see what cool things are out there in the world!
> Iza - Copious amounts of alcohol
> Constantine - R A G E and probably a healthy amount of stolen medication
> ...


So detailed!! I loved reading this. I also love that you have multiple fursonas as I have multiple as well! I also liked that you were honest about your fursona's survival in a zombie apocalypse instead of saying they were invincible and what not.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 28, 2021)

Lumineer said:


> So detailed!! I loved reading this. I also love that you have multiple fursonas as I have multiple as well! I also liked that you were honest about your fursona's survival in a zombie apocalypse instead of saying they were invincible and what not.


Thanks! Tbh Stephanie is only really my fursona, the others are just OCs, although obviously there are some elements of me in them. 

I'm a literature student so I get a lot of experience with reading into characters. How they dress, how they act, its all influenced by their past and base personality.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 24, 2022)

*1: What gets your fursona through the day?*
Well, I guess the fact that he gets to hang out with his close friends, and girlfriend, is what most likey helps him along.

*2: What is your funsona's greatest fear?*
He's not a fan of the dark. He always fears what's lurking in that black void.

*3: What makes your fursona happy?*
Well, he loves to help people! With a few good hobbies inbetween for him to enjoy! Like fishing, drawing, playing games. Those are what makes him happy. Oh, and also food.

*4: What is the most traumatic thing, if any, that your fursona has gone through?*
During his job one late night, he was on his way to a home of suspected drug dealers, with a warrant in hand. He and his partner were about to go inside before a violet shoot about began between the opposing forces. In the end, he ended up alright thanks to the backup arriving, and so did is partner. But almost dying differently left a mark on him.

*5: There's a zombie apocalypse! Did your fursona survive? Or if they didn't, how long did they survive for and how did they die?*
As he's a police officer, he would have a gun equipped, but won't have infinite rounds. The first thing he'd probably do would be to find his friends, or family, helping anyone along the way. This could lead to his end however, but he wouldn't mind going out as long as he could save one more life.

*6: How do strangers perceive your fursona upon first meeting them?*
They think he's made of chocolate, which annoys him slightly.

*8: If your fursona was a song or had a song to represent them, what would it be?*
This sums up enough of me, so I think it fits




*9: If your fursona was an object, any object, what would it be and why?*
That's a tough one, but I think he'd be an artists pen, as drawing is his favourite past time.

*10: Lastly, a simple one, what is your fursona species?*
Chocolate Labrador and Wolf mix. Known as a Chocolate Wolf. Choco Luscious is his name.


----------



## WhiteFur (Nov 24, 2022)

*1. What gets your fursona through the day?*
Doing things to prevent him from doubting his existence...

*2. What is your fursona's greatest fear?*
Large empty places, the mosh pit, and plague doctors *shivers at the thought of these things*

*3. What makes your fursona happy?*
Being there for a friend who needs help, either emotionally or physically.

*4. What is the most traumatic thing, if any, that your fursona has gone through?*
Public humiliation, will not go into detail. These things have literally destroyed his confidence.

*5. There's a zombie apocalypse! Did your fursona survive? Or if they didn't, how long did they survive for and how did they die?*
He emptied all of his rounds for his gun, but before the zombies could bite him, he wrapped himself in explosives and went away with a bang.

*6. How do strangers perceive your fursona upon first meeting them?*
Weird and confusing

*7. How could close friends, if any, describe your fursona?*
Weird, but caring

*8. If your fursona was a song or had a song to represent them, what would it be?*
It would depend on his mood. (Pop if he was cheerful and blues if he was depressed)

*9. If your fursona was an object, any object, what would it be and why?*
Probably a keyboard or a book, cuz he loves reading and writing

*10. Lastly, a simple one, what is your fursona species?*
Arctic Wolf


----------



## Kinguyakki (Nov 25, 2022)

Lumineer said:


> These are just some questions that you can answer about your fursona. I just want to see everyone's answers.
> 
> 1. What gets your fursona through the day?
> 
> ...


1. What gets your fursona through the day? 
He always finds things to do to keep life interesting for himself, even if it's at the expense of someone else. He also loves to eat, so pursuit of food keeps him going.

2. What is your fursona's greatest fear?
Not being able to protect the few individuals he actually does care about.

3. What makes your fursona happy and why?
Food, and acquiring food.  Good ale.  Being accepted.  

4. What is the most traumatic thing, if any, that your fursona has gone through?
His mate Kimya was killed (murdered) by an arrogant foreign prince who claimed he was protecting locals from "savages."  The prince decapitated Kimya and kept the skull as a trophy, and when Akki was able to negotiate the return of the skull for a proper burial, the prince smashed the skull to pieces before delivering it.  

5. There's a zombie apocalypse! Did your fursona survive? Or if they didn't, how long did they survive for and how did they die?
Akki would survive, and take full advantage of the opportunity to kill every zombie he encounters.

6. How do strangers perceive your fursona upon first meeting them?
He appears wild, many people might think he's truly feral and a non-sentient beast until he actually speaks.  He would be perceived as crude and impolite and grumpy.  He might seem threatening.

7. How would close friends to your fursona, if any, describe them?
Extremely loyal and protective, not easy to get to know, prone to tantrums and rage that lead to impulsive actions.  He will do helpful things while pretending he's not aware he's being helpful, so as not to appear "weak."  He is guarded and will never openly admit affection to anyone, but he has a more relaxed and playful demeanor around his close friends. Capable of being very gentle, or very destructive.

8. If your fursona was a song or had a song to represent them, what would it be?
Instrumental version of Bird and the Worm by The Used.  Or "99 Problems" by Hugo.

9. If your fursona was an object, any object, what would it be and why?
A bomb or landmine, because you may not even realize he's there until he "explodes."

10. Lastly, a simple one, what is your fursona species?
He is the mongrel of a dragon (father) and wolf (mother).  Father didn't stick around and mother abandoned him at birth in hopes he would just die.  

Akki's songs:


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 25, 2022)

*1. What gets your fursona through the day? *
The thrill of the hunt.
*2. What is your fursona's greatest fear?*
That she is nothing but monster doomed to spend eternity in Hell's deepest pits and worst of all: that she fully deserves it.
*3. What makes your fursona happy and why?*
Though she would tell you that it's when she makes a great kill...nothing truly makes her happy: only excites and distracts her.
*4. What is the most traumatic thing, if any, that your fursona has gone through?*
Her first kill. She took advantage of the kindness and attachment of a elderly family friend and did unspeakable things to her before killing her. Though this is nothing new to her by now, that is the one she never truly got over.
*5. There's a zombie apocalypse! Did your fursona survive? Or if they didn't, how long did they survive for and how did they die?*
She took full advantage of the chaos to capture, play with and kill more victims than she ever had before. *
6. How do strangers perceive your fursona upon first meeting them?*
A strange, but unassuming goth chick that looks no were near as dark as she actually is.
*7. How would close friends to your fursona, if any, describe them?*
She has none. She's had partners in the past but even they have their limits and, well...she isn't one for allowing witnesses.*
8. If your fursona was a song or had a song to represent them, what would it be?*




*
9. If your fursona was an object, any object, what would it be and why?
Ex. If my fursona Lumineer would be an object, he would be a gear because he is very steampunk and builds all the time.*
A knife.*
10. Lastly, a simple one, what is your fursona species?*
An albino gray wolf.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Nov 25, 2022)

Meowies! Thankies for such an opportunity to share my sona stuff, Lumineer! I enjoy it when it comes to my sona stuff.

A ref sheet for the ease of understanding context and stuff, in case you find it hard to!

*1. What gets your fursona through the day?*

Oh um, it's a hard one for a start-off, my sona, Terry, is more of a villain. It ain't a pleasant thing to share for fun.. I suppose? Lemme just say--it's an assassin and a mercenary doing dirty jobs, while the universe they're staged in is a dystopia.
Other than that, as a normie in disguise, Terry enjoys having conversations with their pals(when there were) or alone at cafeterias, and enjoy the (rather) calm and peaceful atmosphere there!


*2. What is your fursona's greatest fear?*

Being revealed.
Since my sona is an assassin, it's far away from anything proud or worth getting revealed. Also, the second one--Losing the dearest.


*3. What makes your fursona happy and why?*

When another dawn takes place alive.
Having so many enemies in an already bad neighborhood, it's worth celebrating to be able to stay breathing for another day. I call it 'survival of the fittest', which is the core message of my fictional universe.
Besides, in Terry's perspective, there ain't much stuff to feel happy about in the dystopian cities.


*4. What is the most traumatic thing, if any, that your fursona has gone through?*

There used to be a friend who's in fact a member of the police special forces--in disguise, of course. (Naturally, neither of the two knew each other's true 'jobs') One day, there happened a hostage situation by third-party outlaws, and that friend was called for the duty. I guess you can see where it went..
From then on, Terry keeps getting haunted for the thought "What if I intervened", despite Terry was the opposite of their friend's faction, and despite the hostage situation was none of Terry's business.


*5. There's a zombie apocalypse! Did your fursona survive? Or if they didn't, how long did they survive for and how did they die?*

My sona would admit whatever fate that's to come, to resist as far as they can until they can no longer do so.
I think Terry's at least gonna survive the first few 'episodes' regarding their ability to stay silent and to scavenge, just like Terry's usual assassin experiences made them to be.
When Terry dies, they're gonna die of starvation / thirst (malnutrition / dehydration), unless consumed by hordes and hordes of zombies!


*6. How do strangers perceive your fursona upon first meeting them?*

There are two extremes: Assassin state and normie state.
As the assassin, Terry prefers to show up only on their targets. And the targets, aka. strangers, would most likely be surprised to meet the masked assassin(also smol)--if not taken down before the targets know what's coming next. In other case, if certain target is the one who's been through similar situations before, they'd be like "Ah, it's another assassin after me."
As a normie, I guess no stranger would care about Terry, as much as Terry having no reason to gain any strangers' attention.
And unless the strangers are some street gangsters and/or robbers trying to get advantage of Terry, there won't be the need to have Terry's concealed little handgun drawn out.


*7. How would close friends to your fursona, if any, describe them?*

I'd have to bring #4-Trauma again here!
The friend was a member of the police special forces, which naturally, shouldn't let it known to anyone. And one day, that friend was gone in harness, which is one of the countless causes one can pass away in the city of this dystopian setup.
From then on, Terry wouldn't try to make any friends in this harsh world, while cold-shouldering everyone that were still there. Terry doesn't want a long-term friendship anymore in the fear of losing the dearest, while knowing they can't be helpled to prevent in this world at the same time.
Trivia, Terry is technically an orphan, per setups in the featured fictional universe, which means, no 'friend' there as well.


*8. If your fursona was a song or had a song to represent them, what would it be?*

Right on! I have a homemade track just for my sona! Ow<☆
To be frank, it's doubled as the theme of the city they live in, but anyways, for now!


__
		https://soundcloud.com/straycatterry%2Fstraycatterry-concrete-1


*9. If your fursona was an object, any object, what would it be and why?*

Liquid, most likely water.
Because water A) changes shape depending on the container it's housed in, B) changes property depending on any foreign substance that's put with/inside it, and C) You can't contain it without forming adequate shape with your hands etc, extra container, or forcing it to become solid(freezing).


*10. Lastly, a simple one, what is your fursona species?*

House cat, domestic cat, a cat. Perhaps Maine Coon, but that's what I'm not settled with. Anyways, a cat, of the feline family =UwU=

ㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡㅡ

That's all! I really enjoyed answering your questions, thank you again!


----------



## Kayube (Nov 26, 2022)

*1. What gets your fursona through the day?*
Curiosity. Whether it's getting to know someone, building a new silly contraption, or studying the mysteries of toon physics, Rufus Raccoon always looks forward to learning something new each day.
*2. What is your fursona's greatest fear?*
Overbearing authority figures trampling toons' freedom.
*3. What makes your fursona happy and why?*
Toons generally find fulfillment in entertaining people. For Rufus specifically, while he is a capable actor, he prefers to spend his time building entertaining machines. He enjoys the challenge of putting together elaborate devices, and the satisfaction of seeing them work- or for that matter, seeing them fail in a hilariously catastrophic manner.
*4. What is the most traumatic thing, if any, that your fursona has gone through?*
Like many toons, Rufus has been subjected to a lot of ridiculous slapstick violence over the years. Explosions, flattenings, having his tail set on fire, the works. Of course, none of it lasts particularly long.
*5. There's a zombie apocalypse! Did your fursona survive? Or if they didn't, how long did they survive for and how did they die?*
Unless the zombies worked out how to make the Dip, he'll be fine.
*6. How do strangers perceive your fursona upon first meeting them?*
Rufus is generally a calm, intellectual type. He tends to channel his toony chaotic energy into his inventions but can be pretty excitable in person when talking about his passions.
*7. How would close friends to your fursona, if any, describe them?*
While he might seem like the type who would be a loner, Rufus is a pretty good friend who likes to help out those in need.
*8. If your fursona was a song or had a song to represent them, what would it be?*
I'm thinking "Creative Exercise" from Mario Paint, but arranged to sound like a Golden Age cartoon soundtrack.
*9. If your fursona was an object, any object, what would it be and why?*
A "Mouse Trap" board game, but don't tell the mice he said that.
*10. Lastly, a simple one, what is your fursona species?*
Toon raccoon (Roger Rabbit-style where he lives in the same world as live-action people).


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Nov 27, 2022)

*1. What gets your fursona through the day?*
She is an explorer, she loves discovering beautiful new places and enjoying the natural world.  The drive to find scenic places is one of her main drives.
*
2. What is your fursona's greatest fear?*
To be useless, or helpless or to cause someone else to be hurt.  To lose a sense of purpose or be unwanted.
*
3. What makes your fursona happy and why?*
Maelstrom loves music and dancing, and simply singing for the sake of singing.  Usually she is too self conscious to perform for others, so when she does feel comfortable enough to sing and play with a friend, it makes her extremely happy.  She also loves to cook and prepare delicious meals for others, especially those who may not have had a good meal in a while.  For many years she ran a tavern on an island, and one of her favorite perks of the job was getting to meet new arrivals to help them learn their way around.*

4. What is the most traumatic thing, if any, that your fursona has gone through?*
Maelstrom grew up believing she was a "weird" brown wolf, living in a village far inland, who didn't fit in with others of her age.  It wasn't until a chance encounter in her early adult years that she learned she was actually an Akhlut, a wolf/orca who belonged in the sea.  It has taken her a long time to adjust to the information and she has never fully abandoned life on the land.  If anything, she still feels like she doesn't quite fit in anywhere.

*5. There's a zombie apocalypse! Did your fursona survive? Or if they didn't, how long did they survive for and how did they die?*
She might try to stand her ground, but she's not a very good fighter.  If possible, she'd flee to the ocean.*

6. How do strangers perceive your fursona upon first meeting them?*
Sweet and gentle, generous and helpful.  She might come off as a bit shy and modest, especially if someone is trying to flirt with her.  The exception might be humans.  She's not aggressive, but she's wary of them and may show hostility if they bother her.  She can and will befriend a human, but it takes more time.*

7. How would close friends to your fursona, if any, describe them?*
Passionate and occasionally stubborn, unwilling to give up on a dream even if it kills her.  She tries to help others as a way of giving herself a sense of purpose and maybe be a little less lonely.  She feels rejection deeply, and takes betrayal very personally.  At this point in her life, she is very hesitant to accept any sort of offer of a relationship.  Maelstrom also dreamed of being a pirate when she was a kid, going off on adventures.  It turns out she is too kind-hearted to do much killing or plundering, but she still likes the idea of it, and it's led to a romantic fling with a pirate captain.
*
8. If your fursona was a song or had a song to represent them, what would it be?*





*9. If your fursona was an object, any object, what would it be and why?*
A pearl - rough beginnings, and if you don't take the time to crack open the shell you'll never know there's something beautiful inside.
*
10. Lastly, a simple one, what is your fursona species?*
Maelstrom is an Akhlut, a creature from Inuit mythology that is part orca, part wolf.  In Maelstrom's case, her natural form looks somewhat like a mermaid, with the head and torso and front legs of a wolf, and the dorsal fin and lower body of an orca.  They are air-breathers like any other mammal and don't actually get along with mer races.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Nov 27, 2022)

She is my vent character btw.

*1. What gets your fursona through the day?*
Survival instinct, joy of small things- hunting, fishing, exploring.
*2. What is your fursona's greatest fear?*
Being ambushed and possibly raped by adversaries
*3. What makes your fursona happy and why?*
Her friend used to make her happy, also her partner. Being in a stable environment. There is nothing special in things that make her happy.
*4. What is the most traumatic thing, if any, that your fursona has gone through?*
Death of her squad members during an ambush. Finding her dead friend in her house.
*5. There's a zombie apocalypse! Did your fursona survive? Or if they didn't, how long did they survive for and how did they die?*
Probably She would survive.
*6. How do strangers perceive your fursona upon first meeting them?*
Sometimes chaotic, silent closed off
*7. How would close friends to your fursona, if any, describe them?*
They would describe her as friendly and caring but overly worried
*8. If your fursona was a song or had a song to represent them, what would it be?
Kino- Spochona Noch 
9. If your fursona was an object, any object, what would it be and why?
Ex. If my fursona Lumineer would be an object, he would be a gear because he is very steampunk and builds all the time.*
old decorated jewelry box, one that would be more grayish and decorated with few, but real precious stones (rubies I would say- because they are in the color of blood)- She is humble small character and not out of ordinary in outward appearance but she has beautiful inner life that she developed through many rough times, gaining knowledge and possibly wisdom.
*10. Lastly, a simple one, what is your fursona species?*
common red fox


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 27, 2022)

1.*What gets your fursona through the day?*
Not much, just knowing that I exist somewhere is nice, unlike real life where I'm the definition of a recluse
*2. What is your fursona's greatest fear?*
Not being able to become a real entity and being forgotten entirely ( if his human can ever get the funds to make him into a real suit)
*3. What makes your fursona happy and why?*
Making People/ Other sonas laugh, because being a loner isn't always fun
*4. What is the most traumatic thing, if any, that your fursona has gone through?*
Nothing really, my sona hasn't gone through much, I don't RP, now the human sure tons..lol
*5. There's a zombie apocalypse! Did your fursona survive? Or if they didn't, how long did they survive for and how did they die?*
Yup, I'm always stocking supplies, I would barricade myself in somewhere and try to ride it out until the food/ water runs out
*6. How do strangers perceive your fursona upon first meeting them?*
Weird, they always ask if I have a huge _ick, because that's all horses are known for apparently
*7. How would close friends to your fursona, if any, describe them?*
F..r..i.e..n.d..s?? What is this word? It does not compute
*8. If your fursona was a song or had a song to represent them, what would it be?*
either the cage by sonata arctica 



or the Wolves die Young by Sonata Arctica 



*9. If your fursona was an object, any object, what would it be and why?*
a kleenex, because he's usually used then thrown away
*10. Lastly, a simple one, what is your fursona species?*
 Equus, Horse, Pferd, Caballo etc


----------



## Retrodent (Dec 14, 2022)

Lumineer said:


> These are just some questions that you can answer about your fursona. I just want to see everyone's answers.
> 
> 1. What gets your fursona through the day?
> 
> ...


1. the thought of talking to their friends, and mostly food lol

2. they fear ending up alone and isolated because in their past life they were petrified for thousands of years in a temple by themselves

3. theres a lot of things that make them happy, usually little things and just being a happy person. but what really makes them giddy is the thought of their girlfriend and spending time with her

4. getting seperated from their lover and being petrified into stone, alone for centuries unable to move. caused them to develop claustrophobia and not liking being restrained

5. my fursona wouldve had a good long run in the apocalypse. surviving together with their friends and girlfriend. eventually though the group getting smaller with casualties and as it gets harder to survive they would sacrifice themselves in order for their love to survive.

6. sweet and polite, their strangeness shines through pretty quick though leaving people thinking of them as not the sharpest tool in the shed or pretty naive at best

7. condiserate, morally just but also outright weird and wacky, definetly neuro divergent

8. scars by Allison Iraheta

9.  they would be worn drawing glove with stitches where its seams have broken because they are an artist ever since they were a kid

10. my fursona is a retrodent, my original species.


----------



## Servyl (Dec 14, 2022)

*1. What gets your fursona through the day?*
Quite simply, coffee.

*2. What is your fursona's greatest fear?*
That she'll never be successful -- that she'll always be considered a failure to those she loves. She hates feeling so insecure and uncertain about the future. About herself.

*3. What makes your fursona happy and why?*
Anime and her friends! She could drone on and on and on about anime all day.

*4. What is the most traumatic thing, if any, that your fursona has gone through?*
Whoo-ee. Well, she was abused by her parents as a kitten. She was bullied severely all throughout her earlier school years. She's spent countless nights crying herself to sleep. She doesn't understand her own emotions or the mind and that in itself is, to her, pretty damaging. She's been to a couple mental hospitals (for various reasons).

*5. There's a zombie apocalypse! Did your fursona survive? Or if they didn't, how long did they survive for and how did they die?*
She didn't survive. They managed to set up camp somewhere for a while and fight off the weaker zombies, but eventually they succumbed to their wounds and bled out in their tent.

*6. How do strangers perceive your fursona upon first meeting them?*
As nerdy, geeky, but really very pretty. She's a beautiful creature on the inside, she just doesn't know how to show it.

*7. How would close friends to your fursona, if any, describe them?*
They'd probably all say something along the lines of: "She's very emotionally demanding but a blast to be around. A total weeb and study-nerd, but that's OK. She makes up for it with her sense of fashion."

*8. If your fursona was a song or had a song to represent them, what would it be?*
My Alcoholic Friends - The Dresden Dolls





Zydrate Anatomy - Various Artists





*9. If your fursona was an object, any object, what would it be and why?*
A squiggly-shaped fidget toy. Hyper-everything, draws a lot of attention, inconsistent.

*10. Lastly, a simple one, what is your fursona species?*
Serval


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 14, 2022)

1. What gets your fursona through the day?
Annabelle: coffee and antidepressants. 
Opal: Starbucks, friends, and her boyfriend.
Beanie: sweets, compliments
Raven: memes

2. What is your fursona's greatest fear?
Annabelle: fear itself
Opal: losing everyone she loves
Beanie: her fur getting filthy
Raven: demons

3. What makes your fursona happy and why?
Annabelle: coffee, because it keeps her awake.
Opal: her boyfriend, because they're in love
Beanie: ribbons, because she thinks they are cute
Raven: memes, because of her sense of humor


4. What is the most traumatic thing, if any, that your fursona has gone through?
Annabelle: being stalked by a demon
Opal: went through anaphylactic shock after a bee sting
Beanie: parents were watching "Cannibal Holocaust" and she snuck downstairs to see what they were watching
Raven: sleep paralysis 


5. There's a zombie apocalypse! Did your fursona survive? Or if they didn't, how long did they survive for and how did they die?
Annabelle: yes, she has a well-stocked doomsday bunker
Opal: dead in 5 minutes, was torn limb from limb; she wanted to teach the zombies about love and empathy
Beanie: runs for dear life for hours, then gets eaten when she's too tired to run
Raven: she's with Annabelle in the bunker, but has a heart attack from fear and dies


6. How do strangers perceive your fursona upon first meeting them?
Annabelle: kind, polite, kind of quirky
Opal: sweet, but a bit basic
Beanie: they ask, "why are you cosplaying Marie from the Aristocats??"
Raven: cute, but sometimes grumpy 

7. How would close friends to your fursona, if any, describe them?
Annabelle: she needs better therapy
Opal: sweetest bree ever
Beanie: fabulous~
Raven: she's the funny one


8. If your fursona was a song or had a song to represent them, what would it be?
Annabelle: "Trouble Coming" by Royal Blood
Opal: "California Gurlz" by Katy Perry
Beanie: "Who's That Girl?" by Madonna
Raven: "She's a Rebel" by Green Day


9. If your fursona was an object, any object, what would it be and why?
Annabelle: a cup of coffee, because she's consumed enough to BE coffee
Opal: a heart-shaped crystal, because she's sweet and pure
Beanie: a fancy Chanel sweater, because she loves things that are pink, feminine, and fancy
Raven: a whoopee cushion so she can still make othes laugh


10. Lastly, a simple one, what is your fursona species?
Annabelle: housecat, munchkin cat in feral form
Opal: shiny umbreon 
Beanie: housecat, turkish angora
Raven: housecat; british shorthair


----------



## Sodasats20 (Dec 14, 2022)

1. What gets your fursona through the day?

Gaming, looking at the internet, smoking weed and furiously coming up with new character designs and plots. He’s a bucket of ideas.

2. What is your fursonas greatest fear?

That he won’t live his life to the fullest. He wants to enjoy it as much as he can but he’s realized there’s no real way to do that.

3. What makes your fursona happy and why?

When everything’s quiet. It’s at that point that he can let loose and be himself without anyone watching. Wether that’s spinning in his chair to “no need to be upset” to engaging in things that really shouldn’t be mentioned here but are VERY pleasurable to him. He gets most ideas during this time.

4. What is the most traumatic thing, if any, that your fursona has gone through?

Seeing a friend get killed by an oncoming car. It’s a major part of why they never got his license and never wants one.

5. There’s a zombie apocalypse! Did your fursona survive? Or if they didn’t, how long did they survive for and how did they die?

They live for about 3 years cooped up, going outside only to loot, before his town eventually runs out of food and he dies of starvation.

6. How do strangers perceive your fursona upon first meeting them?

Typical stoner. Deadbeat. Barely even noticeable. They’re not interested in his humble lifestyle or what he does in his spare time.

7. How would close friends to your fursona, if any, describe them?

Only friend he has is his illustrator, really. They’ve also been best friends since they were 14, so they pretty much tell each other everything. They’d describe him as someone who doesn’t just listen, but vents with you where they can.

8. If your fursona was a song or had a song to represent them, what would it be?






9. If your fursona was an object, any object, what would it be and why?

A sphere with a shape inside. You can’t even see every single point of it on the inside, and you think you know what’s inside, but only when you break it open can you see you were wrong all along.

10. Lastly, a simple one, what is your fursona species?

Red Fox/dragon hybrid. No, they can’t breathe fire, but they can make smoke come out at the most. And no, they can’t fly, their wings are pretty small compared to actual dragons.


----------

